# Anyone know of an affordable (c. 100HKD) men's barbers open this weekend?



## gatesofbabylon (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Just moved to HK from Beijing. I'm taking up a job here and will start on Monday. However, I still look like a hobo, as my previous job in Beijing was a remote sales and project management job for which there were no standards for presentability. My current appearance will be a problem for my new employer.

I didn't envisage finding a barber posing such a problem even though I'm aware it is Spring Festival, but I've been looking all over town (Sheung Wan/Central/Wan Chai/Causeway Bay) for a barbers to cut my hair and shave my moustache/beard, but to no avail.

Anyone know any barbers that will be open tomorrow? My budget is around 100HKD for cut and shave, I will have to go above that if I have no choice (I imagine most Chinese will take both weekend days off as part of Spring Festival, so I may have to go expat-style, even though I don't want to).

Thanks.


----------

